
Venezuela and Russia Teamed Up to Push Pro-Catalan Fake News - robin_reala
https://www.thedailybeast.com/why-is-venezuela-waging-cyber-war-in-europe
======
pulisse
Money quote: _analysis of more than 5 million messages about Catalonia posted
on social networks between Sept. 29 and Oct. 5 shows that only 3 percent come
from real profiles outside the Russian and Venezuelan cybernetworks._

